# Does Austria Exist?



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I was having this discussion on Ventrilo with someone. Looking for input.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Austria? Die vater von mein oma war von Osterreich!


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

04/24 00:48:38 Grey: Timeless, may I move your thread?
04/24 00:48:41 Grey: It's not really a debate.
04/24 00:48:47 Grey: We all know Austria is Australia.


So true.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought I was Austria, but it turns out I was just Hungary.


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I voted yes, if only because this would piss you guys off. :tongue:


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Austria exists in my pants.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes! According to Google...and Google knows all!


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Aerorobyn said:


> Austria exists in my pants.


The idea of taking a trip to Austria never sounded appealing to me, but it sure does now! :laughing:


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Hell no, G! Austria don't exist! I mean you don't hear T-Pain sing songs about Austria in his lil' fuckin' autotuned voice so of course it don't exist!

(Austria WILL exist once I visit it, though)


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

Aerorobyn said:


> Austria exists in my pants.


The mountain ridges look kind-of prickly. No wonder when the place is almost completely a forest.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Austria exists in The Sound of Music. It must be real because Maria lived there with Captain von Trapp.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Well obviously it does.  Who teaches you geography?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Gosh I visited Austria twice, I think???


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Depends who you ask. Hitler in 1939 would probably have said no.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Interesting fact: Austria was invented by Australia to conceal its most grievous crimes.


----------



## Arachnophobia (Nov 15, 2009)

Austria exists and does not exist at the same time until you take a look at it.


----------



## Amongst The Rabble (Apr 25, 2010)

I've never been there but:
- I've been told that Austria exists
- I've seen pictures that are said to be of Austria
- I've seen maps with area defined as Austria
- I've met people who say they're from Austria

So I can't really say for a fact it exists. I've been told
that it does, but that's just someone's opinion.

However, I feel reality is defined by belief. If I believe it,
it must be so (for me). If I perceive things that alter my
belief then my reality changes accordingly. Since I believe
Austria exists, it must exist in my frame of reality unless
I perceive things that make me believe otherwise.

"The mind makes it real"


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Austria? I'm pretty sure Bill and Ted had a most excellent adventure.









(Yes, my mind took a Morpheus quote -> Neo -> Keanu Reeves -> Bill and Ted. I am amazing.)


----------



## Amongst The Rabble (Apr 25, 2010)

Spades said:


> Austria? I'm pretty sure Bill and Ted had a most excellent adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You believe you are amazing, and thus is your reality, right?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Amongst The Rabble said:


> You believe you are amazing, and thus is your reality, right?


Because that's what Morpheus told me, yes.

Hm, I'll be back with more Austria-Hungary jokes as soon as I finish invading Poland...


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

Ja stamm auch meine Mutter aus Oesterreich.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

It doesn't since that day when I fucked it up in a strategy game.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

If I remember correctly we ate Austria last Christmas.


* *




Or was that Turkey?

* *




I didn't laugh at this. Nor should anybody else.


* *




Today I fail.


* *














* *




Click once more for nudity.


* *


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Hallo.

Ich bin eine Frau.

Ich bin ein Mann.

Ich trinke das Wasser.

Die Mädchen trinken das Wasser.

Ich finde dich süß

Danke.

---

Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache.


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich bin eine Frau.
> 
> ...


*Das* Mädchen trink*t* das Wasser.
Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, indeed.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I selected "I don't know" as implied by my vote I do not know .


What does it mean "to exist"?



xForgottenOne said:


> Wow, this proves to me how many Americans really don't know anything about other continents... Offcourse Austria exists!



But what if solipsism is true and Austria is but a dream? What if life is just a dream? What is life?


----------



## crazydemon (Sep 15, 2015)

If we are talking about the picture that "Sound of Music" portrays, then no, Austria doesn't exist. 
But I've learned for Americans nothing else than America exists, so it means, there are no other countries and any "known" country only exists in the imagination of Americans.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Noir said:


> What does it mean "to exist"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing, you can only know if you have the intuitive understanding of it. We can only describe words to each other using other words. We never really know if we are talking about the same stuff.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

If you can imagine it than and only than it DOES.


----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

FlaviaGemina said:


> *Das* Mädchen trink*t* das Wasser.
> Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, indeed.


You are wrong Luke was right Die Mädchen (plural!) trinken unless you screwing around  than it's cool


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> You are wrong Luke was right Die Mädchen (plural!) trinken unless you screwing around  than it's cool


Oh, yeah, haha, lol, he was right. I totally didn't notice that was PLURAL because most of the time, non-native speakers just use "die" for any gender in the singular. 
Hahaha, LOL, and I'm supposed to be a native speaker. I have to say in my defense that I haven't spoken German in 5+ years except on holiday.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

FlaviaGemina said:


> *Das* Mädchen trink*t* das Wasser.
> Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, indeed.


I knew this would happen. I hate Dutch.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

DarkSideOfLight said:


> You are wrong Luke was right Die Mädchen (plural!) trinken unless you screwing around  than it's cool


I knew I was right. I love Germanish.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, it exists alright.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Absolutely not. I'm surprised some of you would even entertain this, you might as well believe in Lemuria or Oz. 
There is absolutely no such place as Austria and never has been, under the ocean or otherwise.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

hnfuiahghö-ioywehgfioywsnkvbfddf!

Where do you think, I live?
Over the rainbows in a magic castle?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

austria makes me hungry for turkey


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Tsubaki said:


> hnfuiahghö-ioywehgfioywsnkvbfddf!
> 
> Where do you think, I live?
> Over the rainbows in a magic castle?


I always knew you where make believe...


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Absolutely not. I'm surprised some of you would even entertain this, you might as well believe in Lemuria or Oz.
> There is absolutely no such place as Austria and never has been, under the ocean or otherwise.


It is a Marxist illusion. #OBAMA2016 #YESWECAN


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Tsubaki said:


> hnfuiahghö-ioywehgfioywsnkvbfddf!
> 
> Where do you think, I live?
> Over the rainbows in a magic castle?


It appears to be the most logical conclusion.


----------

